# Needing loving home for jade, preston area



## koi05 (Oct 22, 2010)

Jade is completely black 2-3 years old , still very playfull and needs a new home, she has had a hard life and lived over the back of us and came looking for food, she was thin and scawny. we have been feeding her for 18 months and she filled out then had 3 kittens in april this year which she had at home, the woman had the kittens in the petshop at around 6 weeks as she said she had, had enough of them, we were left with jade and her swollen breasts. They said they were getting her done., Not long after jade became pregnant again, ( her eldest child said it was her 5th litter) she had them this time at my house, 5 this time, 3 boys 2 girls. We kept them and her babies in our bedroom so she would feel safe. 
. They are now 13 weeks and complete loonies, we have kept 3 and brother in law has 2. To end jades suffering 3 weeks ago we got her spayed, and she is putting weight on again.
The owner moved a few streets away and said to her children they cant take jade as there is frogs in her garden, So we still have her, She is constantly play fighting with the kittens but dosent know when to stop, We now have to keep removing her as she is making them scream in pain. we also have 2 ginger toms and now 3 kittens, so need to make the break and find her a loving home, thanks for reading, vicki and jade


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

koi05 said:


> The owner moved a few streets away and said to her children they cant take jade as there is frogs in her garden,


Geez, this must be the latest euphemism for my boring old cat is now neutered and cant be used further as a cute kitten factory, so I dont want her anymore.

Makes me sick!

The owners, not you!

I take my hat off to you for getting this girl neutered and for keeping her and her kittens safe.

I wish you the best luck in the world finding a lovely home for her, she certainly deserves it. :thumbsup:

frogs in the garden.... lol.... and here's me thinking I'd already heard every reason under the sun for dumping a cat!


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Tje said:


> frogs in the garden.... lol.... and here's me thinking I'd already heard every reason under the sun for dumping a cat!


I thought the same. I had images of giant killer frogs in my mind - that would eat kittens for breakfast. Which ever way I look at it, I simply cannot see how frogs would prevent anyone from keeping their cat?


----------

